# How can I mod my '94 Vdub Golf VR6?



## BreatholdiveRI (Sep 1, 2009)

Can sum1 come 2 me house an bild mii vdub 4 meh?

I am just kidding. I almost **** when I saw how many people ask for step by step directions without even thinking about the search feature. Now it all makes sense why some are such dicks to the new folk. opcorn:


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm actually looking for someone that will do a little bit of work on my GTI VR6 that is affordable.


----------



## BreatholdiveRI (Sep 1, 2009)

If you don't want to end up in the poor house...Let me re-phrase that...If you want to delay ending up in the poor house, learn to do just about everything yourself. That is probably the best advice you will ever get. These things empty the pocket pretty quick WITHOUT paying rip off prices to mechanics. Plus, when your friends see how awesome Mk3s are and buy them, you can make some money building theirs haha.


----------

